
Bugbot that allows you instantly see user actions that lead up to a bug,in Slack - eugene_stepnov
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/bugbot-by-kuoll
======
dkaigorodov
Folks, and how do you record the user actions that happened in the past? Is it
even possible?

~~~
eugene_stepnov
Please, check this video demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt7zs6Z4SB0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt7zs6Z4SB0)

